
Modern Car Is a Privacy Nightmare - brodouevencode
https://jalopnik.com/your-modern-car-is-a-privacy-nightmare-1840483775
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21816479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21816479)

~~~
brodouevencode
Never came up as a dupe when submitted

~~~
dang
That's because we don't have software, only humans, to detect when two
different articles are about the same story. The humans take longer and only
work some of the time.

Actually, if anyone knows how to write software to do that, I'd love to hear
about it. It's not an easy problem.

By the way, submitters are supposed to do this work too. The guidelines ask: "
_Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter._ " This article was a clear case of one
article reporting on another article. If you'd submitted the latter, then the
software would have let you know it was a dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

